# 2010 335D wont start after changing ecu



## densmore (Sep 16, 2014)

Flyingman said:


> rensmore, where are you located in Florida. There is a tuner in Orlando area you could drive to and they can flash on the spot, test, etc... any problem just drive back over.
> 
> I think Axel61 used these guys. Renntech perhaps?


I am in port Charlotte, however I am not opposed to driving to Orlando if that is what it would take. Can you provide contact info?

Thanks

Allan


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Eurotech, they have Renntech representation.

Worth looking into, speak with Axel61 about them. I recall he sent his ECU to them by mail but I spoke with them some years ago and you can also just drive in.

659 Nicolet Avenue
Winter Park FL, 32789

(407) 647-4757


----------



## densmore (Sep 16, 2014)

Sounds like the FRM footwell control module may be the problem. How do we test it? I also cannot find anyplace where there is a fuse for it. However I think if there was a fuse and it was blown there may be more issues.
Can you help with if there is a fuse for FCM, where is it? I know where the fuse panel is but cannot for the life of me decipher the pictures. Lastly is there a way to test the FCM?

Thanks


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

densmore said:


> Sounds like the FRM footwell control module may be the problem. How do we test it? I also cannot find anyplace where there is a fuse for it. However I think if there was a fuse and it was blown there may be more issues.
> Can you help with if there is a fuse for FCM, where is it? I know where the fuse panel is but cannot for the life of me decipher the pictures. Lastly is there a way to test the FCM?
> 
> Thanks


I have no clue what you are talking about!:dunno:


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

is it common practice in florida to spray computer connectors with wd-40?


----------



## densmore (Sep 16, 2014)

I have done it before on other parts to clean and make sure there is no water or other stuff. Afterwards I spray with air then plug.


----------



## PIXLFIX (Jul 22, 2013)

densmore said:


> Sounds like the FRM footwell control module may be the problem. How do we test it? I also cannot find anyplace where there is a fuse for it. However I think if there was a fuse and it was blown there may be more issues.
> Can you help with if there is a fuse for FCM, where is it? I know where the fuse panel is but cannot for the life of me decipher the pictures. Lastly is there a way to test the FCM?
> 
> Thanks


If I'm not mistaken there should be 3 fuses for the FRM. I have E70, so if i'm not mistaken I had 2 fuses in the glove compartment and 1 fuse in the trunk. All were fine, so I needed to reflash it with the programmer and then to recode the FRM with NCS Expert to get it back to live, otherwise new FRM module could cost around $350 + dealer programming.


----------



## densmore (Sep 16, 2014)

Where exactly were the fuses? The fuse box behind the glove box has the symbols but I cannot make heads or tails what many of them mean. Did not know about one in the trunk. I would just like to check all of them before I continue. If fuses are good, how hard was it to reflash with NCS? Never done that before but I can learn.

Thanks for your help.

Allan


----------



## PIXLFIX (Jul 22, 2013)

You probably need to check WDS for the fuse numbers. I did it couple months ago and cannot remember, plus it may be different since you have 3ser and I have x5.
How hard is it to reflash? Well depends on how good you are with the soldering, programmers operation and how lucky you are to find the appropriate dump for your car.


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

How was this issue resolved? I recently had my FRM bricked by the dealer and had to replace mine as well. Just curious to see how yours went south.


----------



## densmore (Sep 16, 2014)

I believe it happened when changing the ECU that was sent to me. I did the change while the company was on the phone. Needless to say, they have not talked to me since. I am in the process of trying to find a used FRM to install. Did you replace yours with new? Did you have it re-coded first? Learned that used you may not have to recode depending? New you must.


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

densmore said:


> I believe it happened when changing the ECU that was sent to me. I did the change while the company was on the phone. Needless to say, they have not talked to me since. I am in the process of trying to find a used FRM to install. Did you replace yours with new? Did you have it re-coded first? Learned that used you may not have to recode depending? New you must.


I ended up using a new one, yes. Check out Chapel Hill BMW on eBay; I saw them for $315 delivered.

It did need to be coded.


----------

